# Resources > Education Center >  >  Frequently Asked Questions tutorial/information thing?

## wasup

I was thinking it'd be beneficial to make a thread in the tutorials section about frequently asked questions... here are some obvious ones (the ones seperated by /'s are basically just ways to word it differently)

"Are dreams as real as real life?" /"Does it just feel like I'm watching a movie of myself doing something?" / "Is it just like a dream of myself being lucid?"

"Will having lucid dreams interfere with my religious beliefs?"
"Will having lucid dreams alter the meaning of my dreams?"
"Can I die in a lucid dream"/ "Can lucid dreaming be dangerous in any way?"/"Will messing with my subconcious be dangerous?"  
"Won't doing all that high-energy activity in my dreams make me tired when I wake up?"

What do you say?

----------


## Barbizzle

I love that Idea, in fact, i thought we were working on something like that a while back in the dreamguide or community team  :tongue2:   Why dont we all post questions with anwsers in here and then complie them to make an FAQ.

----------


## Howie

The issue I find with this is in most all those described above I can find a philosophical discussion. There is not a clear cut answer to any of them .
That is why they are discussed in great length over the forum. 
I think these topics are meant to be discussed in detail. Some things are hard to summarize.  ::|:

----------


## wasup

[quote]The issue I find with this is in most all those described above I can find a philosophical discussion. There is not a clear cut answer to any of them .
That is why they are discussed in great length over the forum. 
I think these topics are meant to be discussed in detail. Some things are hard to summarize.

Yeah... like what specifically?  I think a lot of them we can emphasize the different opinions about it and what different people believe.  But things like "how real are dreams" and such can be pretty clear cut.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Well, we also could gather links together that pertain to these questions, as they've already been discussed numerous times.  Maybe then people would be more inspired to go looking for answers in posts that are already out there...


.... we can dream....

----------


## Burns

> _Originally posted by Amethyst Star_
> *Well, we also could gather links together that pertain to these questions, as they've already been discussed numerous times.*



That's a great idea! I hate having to search around for these threads since so many people ask the same questions. If they were all in one area for reference, that would make things a lot easier.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by ataraxis_
> *
>  *
> Yeah... like what specifically? *I think a lot of them we can emphasize the different opinions about it and what different people believe. *But things like "how real are dreams" and such can be pretty clear cut.*



 In Philosophy and beyond dreaming, nothing is clear cut. 
And derived from a simple question like, if dreams are real? You can ask, are they real to you/your  brain or compared to reality, reality itself, to another dreamer, so on and so forth.
I just have always felt that that is why these Forums were created because summing them up was never giving the topic due credit.

Maybe your idea will help and aid people who would like a more simplistic and concrete answer. I just always like to try and look outside these parameters... and urge others to the same.

----------

